# TEAM GEORGIA-VIA-J-BAIT Results



## HAWGHUNNA (Oct 10, 2010)

I would like to thank all of our sponsors, and The Georgia Jonboat Circuit Anglers for their support and participation in out 7th annual Jonboat Bass Anglers Invitational Tournament.

Congratulation to the top 6 finishing team, and we will definitely be taking a Super Strong Team to South Carolina in April 2011 to represent Georgia in the second annual South Eastern Regional Jonboat Championship.

1st place - Jeff Cash & David Baity - 12.73 - BANG- Big Bass - 7.67
2nd place - Danny Colquitt & Billy Stanly - 12.51 - HVBA
3rd place - Russ Edwards & Chris Meyer - 9.69 - BANG
4th place - Daniel Standrige & Josh Combs - 9.63 - SJA
5th place - Mike Smith & Donnie Boone - 8.66 - JBA
6th place - Wayne Glaze & Papa Glaze - 8.09 - SJA

7th place - Terry Lee & Mike Wood - 7.51 - LWB - Alternates for Team Ga.

Lil' Water Bassin' won the J-BAIT Club Championship Cup.

Full results to come.

Thanks again guys, for making this tournament a success.

Special thanks to Phillip & George of http://sportsmanliving.com/ for your film coverage of the event.


----------



## LIPS (Oct 10, 2010)

THANK YOU HAWGHUNNA!

Come get some NCRIVERRAT!


----------



## Jim Lee (Oct 10, 2010)

Congrats to all! It sounds like a fun day. Terry take care of the cup this year. Polish it regularly, SJA will take it back next year!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Oct 10, 2010)

Jim Lee said:


> Congrats to all! It sounds like a fun day. Terry take care of the cup this year. Polish it regularly, SJA will take it back next year!



SJA might need to think about adding Lake Juliette to their schedule, so that y'all can get some practice for next year's J-BAIT  ..... But then again, BANG did very well on unfamiliar waters today!!!


----------



## RAH (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks terry for all your hard work had a great time. me and bvd will be ready next year.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT (Oct 10, 2010)

LIPS said:


> THANK YOU HAWGHUNNA!
> 
> Come get some NCRIVERRAT!



Congrats Lips on making the Ga. team. You done good. Guess those fishing lessons you paid for up here in NC finally paid off.

Looking forward to meeting the rest of the team in SC


----------



## russ010 (Oct 10, 2010)

that cup... we came close, but I think every one should know how close it actually was for 2 teams vs 5 teams in total weight 

congrats to everyone who participated


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Oct 11, 2010)

Terry you done a awesome job bud, we had a great time. thanks

CONGRATS to Jeff AND David


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Oct 11, 2010)

RAH said:


> Thanks terry for all your hard work had a great time. me and bvd will be ready next year.



Thanks for your support Ricky, I'm glad that you enjoyed the tournament. T.J and I look forward to competing with you guys next year. 



NCRIVERRAT said:


> Looking forward to meeting the rest of the team in SC



Mike & I wound up being the alternate team, we may or may not end up getting to participate in the SERJ Championship. But, either way ..... I look forward to meeting the N.C Team in S.C., and I  would like to thank the N.C Jonboat Circuit for your support and participation of/in the Regional event as well.



russ010 said:


> that cup... we came close, but I think every one should know how close it actually was for 2 teams vs 5 teams in total weight



2 teams versus 5 teams ..... kinda makes the B format look like a better choice, where it would be 6 vs. 6 doesn't it? Every club had the same opportunity under the C format. L.W.B just prevailed a LIL' better (as a club) during each day of the event.

But, with that being said ...... my hat is off to BANG, you guys brought some serious game with 2 teams. Thanks, to Bang and Swatt for excepting invitations to the 2010 J-BAIT, I appreciate everyone's participation. 



NorthGaBowhunter said:


> Terry you done a awesome job bud, we had a great time. thanks



Randy, it was a pleasure meeting you guys. Thanks for the support and compliments my friend, and I'm glad that you guys had a blast.

*COMING SOON: THE NEW LIL' WATER BASSIN' SERIES*

Now it's time for me to focus on what's in store for Lil' Water Bassin', as we are gonna be going through some changes for the up coming 2011 season. But don't worry, we will have the CUP bright and shiny, and be ready to defend it next year.

Details about our new face lift will be revealed around Thanks Giving weekend, and I'm pumped about it.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 11, 2010)

Terry I think we all (BANG & SWAT) enjoyed it. It was tough fishing all weekend long with the higher temps and no wind, but everyone made it work.

Congrats to all teams who participated and those who placed. It was good seeing some of you guys again out there and look forward to more opportunities to do it again.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Oct 11, 2010)

A few pics from the tourney ....

http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq278/HAWGHUNNA/IMG_1297.jpg

http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq278/HAWGHUNNA/IMG_1294.jpg

http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq278/HAWGHUNNA/IMG_1289.jpg

http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq278/HAWGHUNNA/IMG_1287-1.jpg

http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq278/HAWGHUNNA/IMG_1283-1.jpg

http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq278/HAWGHUNNA/IMG_1292-1.jpg


----------



## russ010 (Oct 11, 2010)

here's a pic from my cell phone that I took right after I caught that fish - and what I caught it on.... many thanks to JJs Magic for their secret formula (which was all over my hands after I opened it on day 1 because I forgot and left it in the sun)


----------



## MerkyWaters (Oct 11, 2010)

Congratulations to everyone! Looking forward to seeing the video!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Oct 12, 2010)

MerkyWaters said:


> Congratulations to everyone! Looking forward to seeing the video!



Thanks Merrick, Me too!

Phillip & George (Sportsman Living Film Crew) said that they would start the editing process this week, and it shouldn't be to long before the video/dvds are ready. It's awesome to have the opportunity to work with guys that want to see our sport prosper. Thanks Phillip, George, Brent, Lee, and Clint.

I can hardly wait for the 2011 L.W.B Series. Still got some CWBFC anglin' to do yet though. RAH & HAWGHUNNA are gunnin' to qualify for the 2011 J-BAIT already


----------



## Fast Phil (Oct 20, 2010)

We had a blast getting some video footage.  Bear with us as we are spread pretty thin right now, but we are editing the footage as we speak.  I uploaded some of the "on the water" photos on this thread...
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=522980


----------



## riverwon (Oct 21, 2010)

how do you get info on fishing these trails


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Oct 21, 2010)

Lil' Water Bassin' explains our new format here. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=577046

You can visit the Lil' Water Bassin' web site http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/.

We have links to 6 more jonboat clubs on our site. Choose the club that best suits your budget or travel needs, etc.

My phone # 678-283-7231, I'll be glad to answer any questions that you may have.

Thanks for your interest in the Georgia Jonboat Circuit.

Terry Lee


----------



## Fast Phil (Dec 3, 2010)

*Video of J-Bait*

The video to the 2010 bcrods.com J-Bait is uploaded here.

Anyone interested in DVD copies can email George Adams at georgehadams@gmail.com.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Dec 4, 2010)

AWESOME, TOTALLY AWESOME!!!!

George and yourself have done a spectacular job on the 2010 J-BAIT video, Phillip. We (the jonboat anglers) are very great-full to have the awesome support that Sportsman Living has shown in helping to promote our sport of competitive bass fishing. 

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## Fast Phil (Dec 4, 2010)

We had a blast covering the J-Bait.  Glad you like the video.


----------

